# Applications et jeux OS9



## Riot (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Je cherche des sites sur lesquels je pourrais trouver des jeux "classiques" présents sous Mac OS 9 ( type solarian, snood, risk, bugdom ... ) que je pourrais télécharger depuis Mac os X pour les transférer sur mon g4 os9 qui n'est pas connecté à internet ...
Je cherche bien sur quelque chose de gratuit .

merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

Le Grenier ?


----------



## Riot (4 Octobre 2010)

Waouh! une véritable mine d'or ... 
et pour ce qui est des applications ( pas des jeux ), il y a un site similaire ?
Et quelqu'un a un lien pour hYPERCARD ? ( pas le player, le complet )


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

Hum, pour HyperCard, je ne sais pas, c'est rare qu'Apple lâche ses softs !
Mais bon, ça peut se trouver


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2010)

Et le grenier a aussi une rubrique "Applications", hein (mais il n'y a pas Hypercard) !


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et le grenier a aussi une rubrique "Applications", hein (mais il n'y a pas Hypercard) !



Quoi ? Ce site est nul !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Quoi ? Ce site est nul !!!



Site tu veux que je te cite un (autre) site où il n'y a pas non plus Hypercard, je peux aussi(te) 

Alors fais sisite, et te casse pas le site rond !


----------



## winstonsmith (10 Octobre 2010)

http://www.tucows.net/preview/207303/HyperCard-Player

Pour des logiciels classic, voir aussi : http://macintoshgarden.org/


----------



## winstonsmith (10 Octobre 2010)

Heu je viens de voir que tu recherchais Hypercard en complet, j'avais lu trop rapidement. Alors il est dispo sur Macintosh Garden dont j'ai donné le lien. Je pense par contre que c'est dans une zone grise, légalement parlant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2010)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Je pense par contre que c'est dans une zone grise, légalement parlant.



Il est clair que c'est effectivement le cas. Toutefois, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, nous pouvons considérer qu'Apple ne peut pas ignorer l'existence de ce site qui n'a rien de clandestin, et que s'ils ne l'obligent pas à retirer tel ou tel soft de son "catalogue", ça constitue, jusqu'à réaction contraire de leur part, une sorte d'acceptation tacite de ce fait accompli.


----------



## dolarfred (27 Novembre 2010)

Quelques jeux et programmes que j'avais traduits en français

http://dolarfred.free.fr/archives.html

Enjoy !!


----------



## magicPDF (29 Novembre 2010)

dolarfred a dit:


> Quelques jeux et programmes que j'avais traduits en français
> Enjoy !!



Merci !


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2010)

Merci, j'essaye de me refaire une compilation de titres sympa d'autrefois du 68k/PPC, histoire que nos vieilles machines soient encore plus complètes lorsque qu'on se refera une expo musée du Mac comme pour nos 20 ans 

Les visiteurs s'étaient bien amusés avec Apache Strike et quelques titres du genre


----------

